# questions about Perlmutt cichlid



## ozzkoz (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi,

I saw a group of Perlmutt cichlids at my LFS and am considering getting them. I was wondering if anyone can weigh in on how they might do in my tank. My current stock list (75 gal tank) is:

5 yellow labs
5 socolofi
5 acei
3 red zebra (trying to find a few more females)
1 johani
1 bristle nose plec

I think I can accommodate a few more fish in my tank as I've heard 25-30 is a good number in this size tank, but I'm not sure about another species. Being from the lab family I figure these won't be too aggressive and I like the idea of adding something with vertical bars since I have no vertical bared fish in my tank. I should add I do not know the m/f ratio of my fish as I have never sexed them (I probably should do that).

Thanks


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

75 gal. I'm figuring its 48 inches in length? If so you'd be asking for trouble adding another species. You actually already have to many species for your tank as it stands now. Your zeb. and labs will most likely cross breed especially if you don't have a good male to female ratio.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

First of all, I agree with gtphale that you really should be _trimming_ your number of species as opposed to adding another.

Since your numbers are good on the caeruleus, socolofi and acei, I would keep those and lose the johanni single - those Melanochromis are trouble!

I will win the prize for being the one millionth person to suggest that Labs and Zebras cross easily. They create the most insidious hybrid in the world: the 'almost yellow lab'. Almost looks like a lab and behaves more like a zebra. If you keep the zebra, please let any holding labs spit in the tank and if any fry survive, don't let them leave your house alive!

A better fourth species would be 12-15 Ps. demasoni or 1m/4f Labeotropheus fuelleborni/trewavasae.

Now since you did ask about the perlmutt, I can tell you from what I have heard they are very Yellow lab-like in their behaviour. But I would also expect them to be prime candidates to mix with the caeruleus. Note that some have very little barring as well.

As for assuming all fish in the Labidochromis genus are peaceful, please don't! Exhibit "A" would be L. sp. "Hongi."

kevin


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Ridley, if he should be reducing numbers, should he really be adding a dozen demasoni or the large Labeotropheus spp.? Ah, I guess if he took the labs or zebras.

I believe the recommendations in the library for a 75-gallon are 4 species, up to 5 each, or closer to 20 than 30. So your numbers are not too bad. You might want to consider replacing the yellow labs or the zebras to avoid hybridization. Or, if you want to keep them both, the easiest solution, as suggested, is remove the fry or have them for breakfast  Could he add a fry-eating fish?

Since the johanni is just going to make trouble, you might want to see if they will let you trade him in (when he does) :wink:

Any other ideas for species if he traded in the labs or zebras? 
Would it work if he traded the zebras for perlmutts? (i.e., do perlmutts hybridize with yellow labs since they share the same genus?)
would saulosi or msobo work instead of the zebras? 
Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos "Maingano"?

Mbuna stocking is like a puzzle. and I sort of have a headache. :?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

scrubjay said:


> Ridley, if he should be reducing numbers, should he really be adding a dozen demasoni or the large Labeotropheus spp.? Ah, I guess if he took the labs or zebras.


That's how I meant it. Apologies if it wasn't clear. Since there are only three estherae (and perhaps more than one male?) I would lose them and build around the less boisterous trio of caeruleus, socolofi and acei.

This being a 75 I think another species could go in there. We all know demasoni are extremely hard on each other, but I think Ps. cyaneorhabdos (Maingano) might cause trouble for the rest of the tank.

And I'm always a cheerleader for Labeotropheus.

kevin


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't think that he would have a problem crossing labs and pearlmutts they are so differant. Just as long as the numbers are correct. I would do.

6 socolofi 
6 acei 
6 pearlmutts and call it a day
If your wanting a 4th drop those down to 5 and add 5 yellow labs.
could add syno. cats or clown loach's for fry control.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

ridley25 said:


> This being a 75 I think another species could go in there. We all know demasoni are extremely hard on each other, but I think Ps. cyaneorhabdos (Maingano) might cause trouble for the rest of the tank.
> And I'm always a cheerleader for Labeotropheus.


Appreciate everyone's input. I learn a lot from these stocking puzzles and peoples' experience with various species.


----------

